# Grandparents Answering Machine



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

GRANDPARENTS' ANSWERING MACHINE

Good morning . . . At present we are not at home, but please Leave your message after you hear the beep.

beeeeeppp ....

If you are one of our children, dial 1 and then select the option from 1 to 5 in order of "arrival" so we know who it is.

If you need us to stay with the children, press 2

If you want to borrow the car, press 3

If you want us to wash your clothes and do ironing, press 4

If you want the grandchildren to sleep here tonight, press 5

If you want us to pick up the kids at school, press 6

If you want us to prepare a meal for Sunday or to have it delivered to your home,press 7

If you want to come to eat here, press 8

If you need money, press 9

If you are going to invite us to dinner, or, taking us to the theater, start talking ... we are listening !!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Very good!!!


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Forwarded it to the kids to see if they take the hint :wink: :wink:


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*true*

how true
unfortunately they live with us so we can not hide behind the phone, but then would we want too? yes yes yes

granddad Paul


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It is so s true

Grandadbaza how could you ,they will only take it as "cool way" to get their needs across without involving the need to pay for a call :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

We need now to increase the options to include the grandchildren, who are developing the same needs list :lol: :lol:

I now run a drop in centre, cafe, overnight stop off and Taxi service

Would I change it
8O 8O 8O 8O

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hotel Grandadbaza , is full this weekend 
Charlie 16mths Brooklyn 7 yrs Declyn 7 yrs (twins) Indea 9 yrs and Amelia 13yrs , 
All will have great time ,including Gran and Grandad but at the end of it the kids will be as fresh as daisy's, and we will be "cream crackered"
but Hotel Grandadbaza will always be open


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

I love it!! 
But, sad to say, it's all fleeting, here today, gone tomorrow!
For us, it's a case of been there, done that, got the tee shirt and loved it all!
For those of you who can be sure to enjoy !!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For me its ongoing

10 grandchildren aged 18yrs to 12 months

I wouldn't mind but there is only 8 yrs between my eldest and youngest of 6 children

Most inconsiderate I call it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------

